# Airsoft General



## koanromic (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a rather big fan of the sport, if you can call it that. Though I've only really gone once and was stuck using a rental gun.  Any airsoft fans or players on the forum got any stories or Advice for a Hopeful new player?


I recently bought my first Airsoft weapon via Evike, The uh Resident Evil M9 Fully automatic version. Its pretty fun, but if I want to be serious about the game I need a rifle of some sort.  Anyone perhaps have any suggestions?


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 22, 2015)

I dabbled in it a little bit, but decided drugs would be cheaper.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 22, 2015)

Its nearly impossible here in brazil due to laws and shit taxes.
a shitty 10$ pull back to load pistol costs 400r$~(nearly 120$)
a shitty weg ak 47 which costs 100$ can sell up to a 1500R$ here.(450$)
And there is no gas guns here,they cost just too much and probably are too real for the army and customs authorities to approve the import.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 31, 2016)

Got a brand new Tokyo Marui Type 89 and have't even got to use it yet.


----------



## LulzKiller (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Captain_Asshole (Nov 27, 2016)

I would like to play, but I can't due to schedule and lack of people to play with.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 8, 2016)

My buddies and I used to get drunk and play airsoft on the back 10 acres of some BLM land nearby. It was pretty fun, all the neat parts of being in the military (shooting shit and calling people faggot) with none of the gay shit (waking up at 4am and paper work) but then we all started having kids so our Saturday afternoons were bespoke.

I have a bunch of guns and gear I should sell, but I hate selling shit on ebay


----------



## ulsterscotsman (May 4, 2020)

Thinking of getting a G&G M14.


----------



## Mr. Rieper (May 4, 2020)

If you are looking for good equipment at a "cheap" price, go to your local army surplus store. Highly recommend. Don't be that nerd with the jeans and a heavy hoody.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 4, 2020)

Mr. Rieper said:


> If you are looking for good equipment at a "cheap" price, go to your local army surplus store. Highly recommend. Don't be that nerd with the jeans and a heavy hoody.


no way it's tacticool accurate to the suburban insurrections that will be around the eventual troubles


----------



## The best and greatest (May 4, 2020)

Airsoft is fake and gay. Use real guns you pussies!


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 4, 2020)

cute toys

ngl tho i had a tokyo marui mac 10


----------



## Etrian Autistry (Mar 17, 2021)

Time to necro this thread for a second time in it's short, unfortunate life.

Any non-Canadians planning on hitting the fields hard once COVID runs it's course? I just bought an ASG Scorpion because I have a fetish for SMGs, plus a new Empire EVS mask. What kinds of kits do you guys run?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Mar 27, 2021)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Got a brand new Tokyo Marui Type 89 and have't even got to use it yet.


I have to give it to the Japs, they go hard on airsoft rifles.



The best and greatest said:


> Airsoft is fake and gay. Use real guns you pussies!


But If I use my real one in the backyard for target practice, my neighbors are fags in the suburb I am in and will call the popo.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 13, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> But If I use my real one in the backyard for target practice, my neighbors are fags in the suburb I am in and will call the popo.


If the popo ever shows up, make sure to show them how harmless you and your rifle are by indiscriminately shooting in their direction and yelling gamerwords.


----------



## VIPPER? (May 25, 2021)

I'd do it, but the LARPy bits are a bit of a turnoff and it seems like an even more expensive hobby than real guns, if such a thing is possible
Still, it seems like a fun excuse to tromp around in the brush a bunch, like the good ol' days in Valcatraz!



Mr. Rieper said:


> If you are looking for good equipment at a "cheap" price, go to your local army surplus store. Highly recommend. Don't be that nerd with the jeans and a heavy hoody.


There's actually an edgy milsurp store in my town whose whole market is legit modern milsurp, edgy totally-not-nazi repro gear, and cowadoody airsoft stuff. It's the only place for miles you can buy guns and ammo outside of a Canadian Tire and what few times I go there, it's a mixture of airsoft kids buying muhreen knockoff chest rigs and active military browsing Cold Steel crap they'll never use. And everything there that isn't an actual modern uniform is really, really expensive. I remember once going in figuring I should pick up an airsoft gun for backyard plinking and being a little offended that a semi-auto CO2 pistol cost as much as an actual SKS.


----------



## troon patrol (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm thinking about getting into the sport. I used to plink around in my backyard about 15 years ago but I see the sport has changed I'm noticing the higher performance stuff is cheaper there are a couple of fields in my area. Whats a good starter M4 AEG? I'm looking around and see the classic army shorty m4s looking appealing. I'd like something that excels in cqb as that's the local field.


----------



## Water Helen Water (Jul 28, 2022)

troon patrol said:


> I'm thinking about getting into the sport. I used to plink around in my backyard about 15 years ago but I see the sport has changed I'm noticing the higher performance stuff is cheaper there are a couple of fields in my area. Whats a good starter M4 AEG? I'm looking around and see the classic army shorty m4s looking appealing. I'd like something that excels in cqb as that's the local field.


Specna makes a good budget one. Classic Army isn't bad. Avoid Lancer Tactical at all costs though.


----------



## troon patrol (Aug 2, 2022)

Water Helen Water said:


> Specna makes a good budget one. Classic Army isn't bad. Avoid Lancer Tactical at all costs though.


I've been researching and I think I'm settled on a Trident PDW series with M lock from Krytac. I own a rifle extreamly similar to this in size and shape.


Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself but I'm thinking about some upgrades like a Perun Mosfet and a DSG I want a hair trigger just like a real steel SBR,


----------

